# Yahoo- Study Proves Cellfood® Nutritional Supplement Effective for Symptoms of Fibromyalgia (PRWeb via Yahoo! News)



## VSsupport

Researchers at the University of Siena, Italy found CELLFOOD effective at reducing the symptoms of pain and fatigue in fibromyalgia patients who did not respond to other therapies. CELLFOOD® is a proprietary blend of oxygen and 129 minerals, amino acids, and enzymes available in over 70 countries and distributed by Lumina Health Products.View the full article


----------

